# Murphy Bed and Bunk Bed Combo - Help Finding!!



## Ed R (Feb 18, 2018)

I am looking for a travel trailer for a family of 4. I haven't towed before, so I am trying to stay toward the shorter end of the spectrum, like 25' or below. For this size, I am thinking that bunk beds (kids want them) would be great. Also, bc of space, it seems that a murphy bed would be ideal, as it would also double as a couch when not sleeping. Optimally, there would be a slide to give a little more room inside. That said, this combo of size and features does not give a ton of options. 

I have found the following three:

KZ E191BH (no murphy bed)
Forest River Wildwood X-Lite 230BHXL
Keystone Passport Ultra Lite 239ML (no slide)

I would love to hear from others on features or considerations that I am not thinking of. For instance, the max cargo capacity on the KZ is 767 lbs. Seems low compared to others, but would I really need any more?

I am new to RV'ing, so any input you have would be helpful. I have very little grasp on the quality differences between various manufacturers, so that would be helpful as well.

I appreciate it!


----------

